

The Real Problem In Working From Home (It's Not What You Think) - Mitt
http://www.forbes.com/sites/netapp/2013/06/24/working-from-home/

======
aggieben
I get the criticism of remote working; but the thesis statement "The very
technology that enables telecommuting and working from home could be
destroying its value" doesn't even make sense.

Somebody was working a little too hard to have a clever headline.

